# Powertech SRA4R11 in Central Florida Area



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have one but it's a 10 pitch for a Yamaha 25. Not sure if it would help? Got a test lake too if needed..


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

Man, thanks for the offer but el9surf let me borrow his 10 a couple weeks ago, its a great prop. The 11p is the one I havent tried yet. Appreciate it though..


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

No problem man. Were the rpms too high with the 10?


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

> No problem man. Were the rpms too high with the 10?


Don't have a tach, cardinal sin to propping a boat, I know. Trying to do this low budge by just comparing performance of a few different props. My motor has a rev limiter alarm that trips at 6300 and the 10p did not hit it. Last prop I want to try is the 11p 4 blade to see if I can get any more speed.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Sounds good. Just remember that going up to a 11 should actually decrease your rpms. Atleast that's what I thought. Seems like the 10p 4 blade is the go to for the smaller motors..


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

> Sounds good. Just remember that going up to a 11 should actually decrease your rpms. Atleast that's what I thought. Seems like the 10p 4 blade is the go to for the smaller motors..


Increasing pitch decreases RPM's. I think Powertech also has a 9 pitch 4 blade too.


----------

